# B2 visa from usa



## Dickey (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi people,
Does anyone know if a B2 tourist visa can be applied for while visiting the US on a normal 90 esta visa?

Thanks

Dickey


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Dickey said:


> Hi people,
> Does anyone know if a B2 tourist visa can be applied for while visiting the US on a normal 90 esta visa?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


You can apply but the interview will be held at the respective US Embassy.


----------



## Dickey (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh ok that's good news.... Does FL have an embassy  though? 


Cheers

Dickey


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Dickey said:


> Oh ok that's good news.... Does FL have an embassy  though?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Florida is in the US:>)


----------



## Dickey (Jan 23, 2012)

Haha, but US is very big so embassy could be else where as in UK it's in London and only there  

Dickey


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Dickey said:


> Hi people,
> Does anyone know if a B2 tourist visa can be applied for while visiting the US on a normal 90 esta visa?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


If someone is eligible for the VWP program, then they are not likely to be issued a B2 visa.

The danger with applying for a B2 visa is that if it is refused (and many are) you are then not eligible to apply for the VWP program for some time after because you have had a visa refusal (the B2).

Under what circumstances would someone wish to apply for the B2 while in the States on the VWP program? - which I'm pretty sure you can't do anyway.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Dickey said:


> Hi people,
> Does anyone know if a B2 tourist visa can be applied for while visiting the US on a normal 90 esta visa?
> 
> Thanks
> ...



there are no US embassies inside the US 
visa are not issued in the 
US only at consulates out side the US


----------



## Dickey (Jan 23, 2012)

Someone may wish to apply for a B2 as there 90 day esta maybe due to expire, my parents are only coming to assist me with child care and support as the majority of my time I will be working long hours to begin with.

Dickey


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Dickey said:


> Someone may wish to apply for a B2 as there 90 day esta maybe due to expire, my parents are only coming to assist me with child care and support as the majority of my time I will be working long hours to begin with.
> 
> Dickey


tell the POE that you are coming to assist with child care and you will be
denied entry for entering the country to work ...

they will be coming to see a new grandchild or whatever 
the word work must never be uttered 

if you need help then employ somebody


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Dickey said:


> Someone may wish to apply for a B2 as there 90 day esta maybe due to expire, my parents are only coming to assist me with child care and support as the majority of my time I will be working long hours to begin with.
> 
> Dickey


The VWP is for use *for up to 90 days* ........ that's it - no extention allowed.

If someone wants a B-2 (and retirees wanting longer vacations are the ones most likely to get them) they need to apply for it BEFORE leaving for the US.

Your parents will need to return to the UK and then apply for the B-2.

People who overstay are at risk of being banned from the US.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Dickey said:


> Someone may wish to apply for a B2 as there 90 day esta maybe due to expire, my parents are only coming to assist me with child care and support as the majority of my time I will be working long hours to begin with.
> 
> Dickey


You should familiarize yourself with US immigration law before making plans. 
a) ESTA and VWP allow a tourist up to 90 days entry to the US; UP TO 90 days and the final decision is up to the immigration officer at point of entry.
b) Child care and support can and has been interpreted as work as you receive services for compensation. 
c) B2 can be applied for from anywhere but the actual interview takes place in a US Embassy.
d) It is absolutely irrelevant what you or your parents plan and what might be convenient or not - especialy those who plan to re-visit should make an effort to stay within the perimeters of the law.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> If someone is eligible for the VWP program, then they are not likely to be issued a B2 visa.
> 
> The danger with applying for a B2 visa is that if it is refused (and many are) you are then not eligible to apply for the VWP program for some time after because you have had a visa refusal (the B2).
> 
> Under what circumstances would someone wish to apply for the B2 while in the States on the VWP program? - which I'm pretty sure you can't do anyway.


B2s are being issued. It seems though that the questions are getting more into depth.
Applications can be made anywhere but the interview does take place in a US Embassy. I am afraid that OP either does not understand or disregards some facts. All we can do is point out what we know and hear and where to read up on it.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

You can't apply for a B2 from inside the US.... you have to be outside.
Either VWP or B2... they won't change one to the other from inside the US....it just won't happen.
Also.... your parents will need a good reason to get a B2 from a VWP country....'helping with the kids' just isn't a good reason...it'll be construed as work, whether you're paying them or not.
If they overstay the VWP, they'll be looking at a long ban.

It looks like your options are...your parents come a week or 2 later if they want to be in the US for Christmas....or, they go home for Christmas and come back when they were planning to in February.
It'll also save a lot of hassle with the diabetes meds if they can get 3 months' worth from the GP.


----------

